# Closed End Pen Mandrels



## MattDaddy (May 18, 2009)

I have been thinking about giving the closed end pen a shot.  So many of you are making some stunning pieces.  Where are you getting your mandrels for these?  I see some on AZ Silhouette, but was wondering if there are any plans for making your own, or a way to not have to buy a separate mandrel for each style.  If not, where/who is the best place to get them?

p.s.  You guys are making me feel bad...just when I think I might be getting good at this, I look at your stuff and I realize how much room there is to grow :crying:


----------



## devowoodworking (May 18, 2009)

Check out 'Skiprat's tutorial in the library:

http://content.penturners.org/articles/2008/pinchuck.pdf  :wink:


----------



## aggromere (May 18, 2009)

you can get the mandrels from arizona silleoute.  I bought some and have made some closed end gents and jr gents.  It's actually pretty easy with the mandrels.  Not sure what all sizes they have but you can check their website.  The don't give them away though.  If i recall correctly they were a little over $20 each.


----------



## BigShed (May 18, 2009)

aggromere said:


> you can get the mandrels from arizona silleoute.  I bought some and have made some closed end gents and jr gents.  It's actually pretty easy with the mandrels.  Not sure what all sizes they have but you can check their website.  The don't give them away though.  If i recall correctly they were a little over $20 each.



I suppose everything in life is relative. I own 2 of the AS closed end mandrels and their quality is superb. 
Having just made one on my own metal lathe, I would have to say that they are VERY reasonably priced, particularly taking in to account that when you buy 2 of them you get a free DVD on how to turn closed end pens.


----------



## MattDaddy (May 18, 2009)

I think I agree.  After reading Skiprat's very good and detailed instructions, I think the 20 bucks would be well worth the spend.


----------



## its_virgil (May 18, 2009)

You can make closed end pens with the standard mandrel. Check the two articles on my website for some ideas on closed end pens. You'll find them at http://www.RedRiverPens.com/articles
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## workinforwood (May 19, 2009)

I started with using just a regular mandrel like Don says.  You can buy just the 7mm AZ mandrel and make pilot shafts for bigger pens.  You can make the Steve Jackson style mandrel.  All systems work fine.  With the AZ, be sure not to over tighten the mandrel or you'll crack  your pen from the inside out.


----------



## cnirenberg (May 19, 2009)

Matt,
Ben (davinci27) has a great thread on how he has modified his 7mm closed end mandrel that Jeff is referring to.  Essentially he took the stock AS 7MM mandrel and made custom shims. It's worth the time to look this one up.  Jeff is absolutly correct about overtigtening.  Been there its no fun.


----------

